# postfix/smtpd -- does not resolve to address



## vikozo (11. Juli 2018)

guten Tag

ich habe ein Meldung 

postfix/smtpd[17507]: warning: hostname 229-174-254-80.static.dsl-net.ch does not resolve to address 80.254.174.229: Name or service not known

Ich habe nun im DNS Zone ein PTR eintrag 229.174.254.80.in-addr.arpa
Müsste ich da in jeder Zone den PTR eintrag anpassen zu 229-174-254-80.static.dsl-net.ch?

oder hat die Meldung gar keine Verbindung mit dem PTR Eintrag?

gruss
vinc


----------



## florian030 (13. Juli 2018)

Ist das Deine IP oder ist das eine dynamische von dsl-net.ch? Den PTR kannst Du nur in der Zone dsl-net.ch  setzen. Ich nehme mal an, dass das nicht Deine ist.
Kurzum: Du kannst die Warnung entspannt überlesen.


----------



## vikozo (16. Aug. 2018)

@Hallo Florian
danke für dein Feedback, die IP würde mir gehören.

neuerdings bekomme ich auch vereinzelt Fehlermeldungen,  das heisst von emails die nicht ausgeliefert worden sind.



> host mx00.emig.gmx.net[212.227.15.9] refused to talk to me:
> 554-gmx.net (mxgmx017) Nemesis ESMTP Service not available 554-No SMTP
> service 554-Bad DNS PTR resource record. 554 For explanation visit


versendet wurde es von Imkerei-kocher.ch

gruss
Vinc


----------



## florian030 (16. Aug. 2018)

dann überpürf mal die werte für die domain. mx muss auch zum ptr der ip passen.
vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter: https://blog.schaal-24.de/mail/emails-richtig-versenden/


----------

